

EveryoneAPI – New Phone API Service - hackops
https://www.everyoneapi.com

======
voltagex_
"EveryoneAPI is a simple data service that provides business developers with
the easiest and most comprehensive way to access telephone data on the web."

So a reverse phonebook.

~~~
hackops
Right, but this seems to also offer original carrier and current carrier which
to my knowledge a phonebook doesn't provide.

